# Subaru hood latch release ??



## andyslater (Jul 20, 2009)

when the hood release cable breaks, how in the world does one open the hood ??


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Find a car just like yours, inspect the mechanism, fashion some kind of hook or tool out of coat hanger wire that works on that car, climb under your own car and try, try again.

I'm not very impressed with our '04 Subaru.


----------



## andyslater (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you, I have been under, over, and around. Drilled , pried, spied - there has to be a trick. Mine is a 92 I've had since new . I live in the mountains and really like 4 wd, of course I can take mine out of 4w - a good thing...........Andy


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Actually Yoyizit, is right. Your hood latch can be released by using some type of wire, clothes hanger, welding rod, something similar that you can reach in under the lip of the hood to catch the hood latch and pull it open. I've had to do this many times at my cousins shop and at my friends auto parts store for customers. I didn't say it was easy, but it can be done. WHEN you do get it open, attach something to the hood latch THEN, you can reach from outside the hood area, so that you can open the hood until you can fix it for good. Good Luck, David


----------



## andyslater (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks, I solved the problem with a sawsall and a cutting torch - the hood now opens easily.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

andyslater said:


> Thanks, I solved the problem with a sawsall and a cutting torch - the hood now opens easily.


The Nuclear Option:laughing:


----------



## gregdonovan (Jun 10, 2009)

here is a pretty good site for all your DIY subaru needs:

http://www.ultimatesubaru.org/forum/index.php


----------

